# Canada visa



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

I am considering applying for Canada 'Federal Skilled Workers' visa via City Visas. Does anyone out there have experience of this company? Their current fees quoted :£1500 + vat(immediate payment of £500,then two instalments of £650 each within 60days)
+ £347 - 'payment to Canadaian government'


----------

